# what to do



## model-a (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey guys I have seen people take a old rusty bike and I don't know what they use but I need to find out how you get this look.  I've heard a brilo pad and liquid gold or CLR I just want that sheen look to my bike thanks.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 2, 2014)

Your on the right page just start reading thru and you will see hundreds of different ways to what you want.All kinds of products and tricks.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Apr 2, 2014)

Is it truly a rust bucket you want to pull the loose rust off of, and keep the decorative rust, or is it like the higgins I was working on? Here are pictures of the tank off the higgins pre and post work. I didn't take up all the rust and ugly, but the paint finish was very shiny and even to the touch. I finished with a wax, but don't have final looks as I'm trouble shooting a bent fork tube.


----------



## jason morton (Jul 5, 2015)

what did you use on this tank Jennifer??? I have a red sears flightliner in same shape with white decals and want to clean it up and get it shining without hurting the paint or decals?


----------



## AnotherOneBitesTheDust (Jul 5, 2015)

I use citric acid. It's about $5 a lb at a brewery hardware store. The specific amount is a guess but then I can take a tooth brush and it starts to fall off. It will clean up rusty chains really well. It tends to make them black. It does eat the finish on galvanized spokes or light colored chains if left in too long. It's a process you can monitor when working with these finishes so it's not over done. If you don't have the time, make solution weak to buy you time. I use it on chrome frames w decals and chrome shines like new wo decal damage. It should loosen rust on paint to leaving paint behind. Try it.


----------

